# We lost our old lady last night



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Our old hound Lucky. We don't know for sure how old she was, but she was a mature adult when she came into our lives, and have recently estimated her to be around 13-15ish. She died in her sleep, very peaceful. This is the last picture we have of her, taken about a month ago. She had lost most of her sight and hearing as well.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I;m so sorry jenny, on your loss of Lucky. Just glad it was peaceful.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you. She was happy all the way up to the end. Her body just gave out.


----------

